#  Schulmedizin >  Chirurgische Sprechstunde >   orthopädische Hilfsmittel nach einer Hüft-OP >

## Scholli

Werte Forumteilnehmer,
in der kommenden Woche werde ich an der Hüfte operiert mit anschließender ambulanter REHA.
Meine Frage, welche Hilfsmittel sind unbedingt notwendig und werden von der Krankenkasse
finanziert.
Ich denke zum Beispiel an einen Toilettenaufsatz, Badewanneneinlage usw. 
Bin für jeden Hinweis dankbar.
Eine schöne Woche wünscht 
Scholli

----------


## josie

Hallo Scholli!
Die Toilettensitzerhöhung ist schon mal sehr wichtig,alles anderweitig würde ich abwarten, es kommt auch darauf an, wie gut dein körperlicher Zustand ist. Es kann gut sein, dass die Wanneneinlage nicht ausreichend ist und Du einen Badewannenlifter brauchst

----------


## Scholli

Hallo Josie,
recht vielen Dank für die Mail.
Du hast recht, man sollte abwarten wie nach der OP die
körperliche Verfassung ist. 
Gruß Scholli

----------

